# Guard dog = Son sleeping through the night



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

My son has been waking up in the middle of the night and coming over to take up our whole bed. He is almost 6. We recently let Zeeva sleep in his room and told him she is his guard dog.

guess what?

He slept through the night in his own bed!


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

probably couldn't get out of the bed without tripping over the dog. oh, right, that's my room....

congrats either way.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Dog 1 Kid 0


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Dog 1 Kid 0


Sounds like a win-win situation to me!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What a great idea. All three happy.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

This made me cheerful this morning. So glad for your family.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Guess what, she really is and always was! The best part is that your son now feels safe!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Just a personal thought, but I've never really been camping where I felt secure without a dog present! Maybe that's just me, but it is me! I don't sleep without a dog present to watch...

Personal flaw maybe,,,

One other thing I do is to ALWAYS believe the dog! If the dog alerts, it's something everytime! Trust your dog!

Never ever had a dog
that alerted on nothing! Sometimes it isn't what you want, and that is a training issue, but the security a dog brings you when you're out and about is priceless!!!

Good luck to ya!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I once camped with my 110 lb male and 80 lb female Rottweillers on a remote portion of Manitoulin Island, just laying in the woods/on the beach. Female went into heat, male alerted on everything lol and I got no sleep.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would love to have Deja in our bedroom if it weren't for the fact that she goes berserk when she hears a mouse in the middle of the night. She may be right that "something " is out there though (that mouse)


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

Night two of success. Yay!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Zeev said:


> Night two of success. Yay!


Sounds like you found a winning formula. 
I have barely slept a night in 40 years without a dog in the bedroom. Like, literally a handful.


----------

